# Two di-524 d-link routers to connect to each other.



## Taitai (May 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Is it possible to connect two wireless d-link (di-524) routers to each other?
All I want to do is to connect three computers via cable to one router and then connect that router via wireless to another router which is connected to the server and the modem.
Any idea from anyone on the above is appreciated.
All the best to you all.
tt


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Taitai,

Check out:

http://support.dlink.com/supportfaq/

Connect router to router 

To connect a router to an existing router, please follow the steps below: 

Step 1 Do not use the WAN port on the second router. Use a cross-over cable and connect for LAN port to LAN port. 

Step 2 You will need to change the LAN IP address of the second router to something other than the default 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.2 for example). 

Step 3 Disable DHCP on the second router. To disable DHCP, go into the routers configuration > Home > DHCP. Click Disable and then click apply. 

Step 4 You computer will not receive a DHCP address from you DHCP server so you will need to set the IP addresses statically on your computers. 

To view the FAQ on how to set your IP address statically please visit: http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1053 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The DI-524 has no bridge capability, so you can't connect them wirelessly to each other.

The method above will connect them using a wired connection, that's as good as it gets with that model.


----------

